# Good TV shows that should have lasted



## Digitalpotato (Nov 26, 2007)

Anyone ever see Justice? It was essentially House centering on legal battles, with the media and DA being the problem with the patient. It didn't last one season, it got canceled.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a few favorite shows, Space Above And Beyond, the comedy series Spaced, and Rex the Runt


----------



## sabrinageek (Nov 26, 2007)

First post here (and an easy one too!) Anyways.. ahem..

Firefly.

-Sabrinageek


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Anyone ever see Justice? It was essentially House centering on legal battles, with the media and DA being the problem with the patient. It didn't last one season, it got canceled.



Invader Zim, ?alvin and the chipmunks?, and soon-to-be LOST on ABC in 2010 are my picks.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 26, 2007)

sabrinageek said:
			
		

> First post here (and an easy one too!) Anyways.. ahem..
> 
> Firefly.
> 
> -Sabrinageek


i agree, watched some of the series in Sci Fi and Fantasy class, also watched the movie Serenity which had good reviews 

Welcome to the forum (im offering nice brown sqrl hugs  )


----------



## DavidN (Nov 26, 2007)

Going back a bit further here, but I'd quite like Tim Child to stop messing about and bring Knightmare back. (Even if you didn't grow up with it, showing someone one of the causeway rooms usually gets them interested.)


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 26, 2007)

sabrinageek said:
			
		

> Firefly.



QFFT.

Also, "Road Rovers".

Also, an almost-completely-unknown show called "Hypernauts".  Cheesy name, sure, but it was good.  Plus, IT HAD MECHS.


----------



## codewolf (Nov 26, 2007)

racoons  that theme song was legendary *ruun with uss*


----------



## gust (Nov 26, 2007)

Arrested Development.

That show was so funny.


----------



## Porsupah (Nov 29, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> racoons  that theme song was legendary *ruun with uss*



Have you heard Spray's remix? Most cool. ^_^


----------



## sabrinageek (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh, another one.. "Tales of the Gold Monkey."   Live Actioney goodness that apparently inspired Talespin. (One of my faves!)  

-Sabrina


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yah! Cartoons; FIREFLY; Drive; Chalk Zone; The ANIMANIACS!!! ^_^


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Dec 3, 2007)

invader zim,surface, and firefly


----------



## pinkplushii (Dec 3, 2007)

Rocko's Modern Life. That show was awesome.


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 3, 2007)

How about Sheep In The Big City?


----------



## Esplender (Dec 3, 2007)

Futurama and Swat Kats.


----------



## Aqua-Chan (Dec 3, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> Rocko's Modern Life. That show was awesome.



I loved that show do they have it on dvd?


----------



## imnohbody (Dec 4, 2007)

Aqua-Chan said:
			
		

> pinkplushii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to tvshowsondvd.com, RML is not available on DVD.

It may just be generic cynicism on my part, but I suspect that Paramount (who owns the DVD rights) isn't going to be DVDing it any time soon, if ever.


----------



## Fols Flowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Sonic Satam
Compared to the one 4kids give us, its sorta better, though Sonic X isnt that bad itself


----------



## Studly (Dec 4, 2007)

Xtreme Football League (XFL). Elimination of the fair catch was hilarious to say the least.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 4, 2007)

The lack of mention of Futurama disturbs me quite so.


----------



## sabrinageek (Dec 4, 2007)

Futurama's been mentioned previously..  plus, it had 4 good seasons.. and the new Direct-To-Vid movie "Bender's Big Score" just came out..  So, like Family Guy before it..  it's sort-of coming back..  

But yes, Futurama should've lasted as long as the Simpsons.  

-Sabrina


----------



## sabrinageek (Dec 4, 2007)

[edit: Accidental double - post..  deleted]


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 4, 2007)

Futurama should  have lasted MORE than the Simpsons!

That show had original jokes and some interesting ideas. AND  it was funny, fresh, and...

I can't think of another word that begins with 'f' but you get the idea.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 5, 2007)

It has Zoidberg dammit!

ZOIDBERG LOVES YOU ALL!


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Dec 5, 2007)

Arrested Development (what happened to this show was a friggin' _crime_.)
Fillmore!
Freaks And Geeks
Invader Zim
Knights Of Prosperity
Raines
Twin Peaks (yeah, I know I'm going back a ways with that one lol.)

Good shows get cancelled, and crappy shows like "Two And A Half Men" and "According To Jim" stay on the air forever. Where's the justice?


----------

